# Midwest Haunters Convention



## Crypt Keeper

Anyone going to MHC?

I'll more then likely (95%) be there!


----------



## theworstwitch

I probably won't make it, but if it were in Minnesota I'd have to!


----------



## Barry

I guess I will have to be there once again  lol

Barry


----------



## 13mummy

How is the midwest haunters convention? I'm thinking of going but would like to know other peoples opionions on it...


----------



## Barry

13mummy,

Here is a review written by somebody unaffiliated with the convention. http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/review07.htm

Barry


----------



## Lynn

ok so when and where is this ?


----------



## Barry

This year it is June 12-15. We are always in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Jon

MHC is alot of fun! One of the funner conventions i have been too. Im not sure if i will be making it out this year but i am still going to try and make the trip down. I would recommend MHC to everyone!


----------



## Lynn

DANG !! Can't make it to this ! We'll be in Fla. then.


----------



## 13mummy

I believe it's 95% for sure that I'm going. =)


----------



## skrew2nite

Lori and I are going to have to miss this one as well as miss Ironstock.  We are in the midst of planning our wedding for next year and we have to budget our money. So in order to keep my home haunt up and running...as if I wouldnt do it anyways...we are going to have to pass on the fun stuff this year but theres allways next year!!!!!


----------



## JonnF3

I will definately be there. After all, it took me all day Saturday to get to Nevada, and only about 45 minuts to get to Columbus!


----------



## turtle2778

Im almost positive im going. WEEEE


----------



## bodybagging

Im going...woohooo oh wait everyone already knew that!


----------



## Distorted Designs

I am going. I have been looking forward to taking the classes there. I was going to go last year but got laid off..... soooo that didn't happen. I was looking forward to it for 7 months. My partner in crime got to go and she said it was awsome. She learned all kinds of cook makup stuff and I am really looking forward to seeing the vendors too. I would like to meet up with anyone who is going. I will most likely be alone and have no one to hang with. I may have two friends coming but there is no telling with them.


----------



## Barry

> I would like to meet up with anyone who is going. I will most likely be alone and have no one to hang with.


That is one of the greatest things about going to the shows - making new friends! Everyone loves to talk haunts. 

Barry


----------



## Crypt Keeper

We shall definitely set up a Halloweenforum.com meet of some sort there!

Anyone else just tunning in an coming?

Its getting closer ! Just over a month away! yeeehaaaw!


----------



## Barry

Crypt Keeper said:


> We shall definitely set up a Halloweenforum.com meet of some sort there!
> 
> Anyone else just tunning in an coming?
> 
> Its getting closer ! Just over a month away! yeeehaaaw!


Oh, please don't remind me!  

LOL


----------



## DetroitGrass

I am on the fence on this one. I want to go and have this be my first convention. Would it be fun for the wife (non haunter) or a chance to convert her? Also, is this a dog friendly event or do the local hotels allow pets? Any help from the locals so I can sell this as a family mini vacation?


----------



## bodybagging

Detroit, Get OFF THE FENCE, This is the Convention to do ABOVE ALL OTHERS, Not saying anything bad about the rest of the conventions BUT MHC goes ABOVE and BEYOND to make their EVENT the best bang for your BUCK!
Heres a silly example, If I was suddenly overtaken by Latex fumes, and found myself standing outside those pearly gates, approached bt St. Peter, who then Offered me once last thing to do on Earth prior to entering Heaven, I would go to the MIDWEST HAUNTERS CONVENTION!


----------



## Barry

LMAO Rob!!! I think I will put that quote in our advertising! LOL

Detroit,

The host hotel is not very pet friendly unless it is a service animal.

As for bringing your wife, I would highly recommend it. There are many examples I can give where non-haunter spouses have come to MHC and had a great time. If she is not interested in the classes there are many other things to do during the day in Columbus and everyone enjoys our social events.

Barry


----------



## DetroitGrass

Cool. Thats quite an endorsement Rob. That cements I want to be there. By social, do you mean the masquerade party or more? I am doing a horrible job on selling this as fun to the wife, and need help! I cannot leave her in the hotel room all day, and sending her the mall to go shopping is not all the great of an idea either.


Just noticed a possible error in the schedule and the weekend seminar page.
Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio

The schedule shows Prop Controller at Sat. 2:45 pm and Outdoor Detailing Sunday 2:30 pm

The seminar page shows All About Servos - Efx-Tek at Sat. 2:45 pm and Prop Controllers - HauntBots Sunday at 2:30 pm.

Not sure which one is right. It would also be an easier read if the order on the seminar page and schedule were the same.


----------



## Barry

Thanks for catching that mistake! I had changed it on one place and not the other.

We have a lot of social events going on in the afternoon/evenings both Friday and Saturday. During the day on Saturday and Sunday it is all about the tradeshow and the seminars but there is a lot of other things to do in Columbus other than malls. Let me know what her interests are and maybe I can give you some direction.


----------



## JonnF3

If you have children then COSI COSI Columbus | Hands-on Science Center is a good way to spend some time. There is also the zoo Columbus Zoo and Aquarium which is very nice. The minor league baseball team is also at home that weekend CLIPPERS . Check out this link for some genreal information about Columbus: Columbus Ohio Guide to Entertainment and Services - Home .

Can't wait for the show!


----------



## Barry

John,
Those are 3 that I would recommend! COSI is great even if you don't have kids. Even though I have an 8 year old son, I enjoy it as much as he does. I may be a little biased but I think the Columbus Zoo is one of the best in the country and the Columbus Clippers play at the stadium where we have our haunt, Terror Park, at so I would almost have to recommend that! LOL


----------



## babygirl_kmp

Woo Hoo can't wait for MHC!!!!! See you all on Friday!!!!!
P.S. Great example Rob! LOL that rocks!


----------

